# Marvell Yukon Gigabit Ethernet

## Ledneh

I have a D925XBC motherboard with an onboard Marvell Yukon Gigabit Ethernet card. I can't get Gentoo to recognize it; neither sk98lin or skge from gentoo-sources, or the modules/patches from the Intel website or syskonnect.de work (the modules load fine, but nothing happens, and nothing appears in dmesg).

Here's the funny thing: if I use an Ubuntu live-cd, it picks up on it just fine using the sk98lin module!  :Confused: 

Here's the relevant lspci -v output

```

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8050 PCI-E ASF Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 17)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Unknown device 3062

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

        Memory at fe8fc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        I/O ports at b800 [size=256]

        Expansion ROM at fe8c0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data

        Capabilities: [5c] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/1 Enable-

        Capabilities: [e0] Express Legacy Endpoint IRQ 0

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

```

Any help for poor me? Thanks!

----------

## Wooff

Hi, its probably not what you want to heart - but - Iam using forcedeth module and its work (more and less ... more with the new version). Iam never got to work it with sk** modules ))-:

W

----------

## Ledneh

Yeah, that doesn't really help much at all.  :Sad: 

Anyone else?

----------

## FloppyMaster0

Have you tried this one?

http://www.marvell.com/drivers/driverDisplay.do?dId=107&pId=10

----------

## tgh

Did the Gentoo LiveCD recognize it?

What kernel revision was the Ubuntu CD?  (Maybe the Ubuntu CD has a new enough kernel.)

(I have an Asus A8V with the Yukon and the skge is working for me.  The drivers are marked as experimental in 2.6.13-gentoo-r5's menuconfig.)

----------

## HeXiLeD

https://forums.gentoo.org//viewtopic-t-370968-highlight-bluesteel.html

----------

## HeXiLeD

I was using the solution that i posted above.

Yesterday i decided to try the "new" kernel. i tried gentoo-sources 2.6.14-r2 ( killed my box and got me work for 26 h to get the box stable again, but thats not the point now).

someone did add new support for the marvel drivers. here is the list :

Before it was just :

```

 Marvell 88E8001 Gigabit LOM Ethernet Adapter (Abit)                                                                                           │

  │   - Marvell 88E8001 Gigabit LOM Ethernet Adapter (Albatron)                                                                                       │

  │   - Marvell 88E8001 Gigabit LOM Ethernet Adapter (Asus)                                                                                           │

  │   - Marvell 88E8001 Gigabit LOM Ethernet Adapter (ECS)                                                                                            │

  │   - Marvell 88E8001 Gigabit LOM Ethernet Adapter (Epox)                                                                                           │

  │   - Marvell 88E8001 Gigabit LOM Ethernet Adapter (Foxconn)                                                                                        │

  │   - Marvell 88E8001 Gigabit LOM Ethernet Adapter (Gigabyte)                                                                                       │

  │   - Marvell 88E8001 Gigabit LOM Ethernet Adapter (Iwill)                                                                                          │

  │   - Marvell 88E8050 Gigabit LOM Ethernet Adapter (Intel)          

```

and my nic was Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15)

88E8053

missed by 3 numbers...

Now they added "more support"

```
 Marvell RDK-8001 Adapter                                                                                                                      │

  │   - Marvell RDK-8002 Adapter                                                                                                                      │

  │   - Marvell RDK-8003 Adapter                                                                                                                      │

  │   - Marvell RDK-8004 Adapter                                                                                                                      │

  │   - Marvell RDK-8006 Adapter                                                                                                                      │

  │   - Marvell RDK-8007 Adapter                                                                                                                      │

  │   - Marvell RDK-8008 Adapter                                                                                                                      │

  │   - Marvell RDK-8009 Adapter                                                                                                                      │

  │   - Marvell RDK-8010 Adapter                                                                                                                      │

  │   - Marvell RDK-8011 Adapter                                                                                                                      │

  │   - Marvell RDK-8012 Adapter                                                                                                                      │

  │   - Marvell RDK-8052 Adapter 
```

they missed by 1 number 

and there is also : 

```

- Marvell Yukon Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter (32 bit)                                                                             │

  │   - Marvell Yukon Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter (64 bit)                                                                             │

  │   - N-Way PCI-Bus Giga-Card 1000/100/10Mbps(L)                                                                                                    │

  │   - SK-9521 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter                                                                                                             │

  │   - SK-9521 V2.0 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter                                                                                                        │

  │   - SK-9821 Gigabit Ethernet Server Adapter (SK-NET GE-T)                                                                                         │

  │   - SK-9821 V2.0 Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter                                                                                       │

  │   - SK-9822 Gigabit Ethernet Server Adapter (SK-NET GE-T dual link)                                                                               │

  │   - SK-9841 Gigabit Ethernet Server Adapter (SK-NET GE-LX)                                                                                        │

  │   - SK-9841 V2.0 Gigabit Ethernet 1000Base-LX Adapter                                                                                             │

  │   - SK-9842 Gigabit Ethernet Server Adapter (SK-NET GE-LX dual link)                                                                              │

  │   - SK-9843 Gigabit Ethernet Server Adapter (SK-NET GE-SX)                                                                                        │

  │   - SK-9843 V2.0 Gigabit Ethernet 1000Base-SX Adapter                                                                                             │

  │   - SK-9844 Gigabit Ethernet Server Adapter (SK-NET GE-SX dual link)                                                                              │

  │   - SK-9851 V2.0 Gigabit Ethernet 1000Base-SX Adapter                                                                                             │

  │   - SK-9861 Gigabit Ethernet Server Adapter (SK-NET GE-SX Volition)                                                                               │

  │   - SK-9861 V2.0 Gigabit Ethernet 1000Base-SX Adapter                                                                                             │

  │   - SK-9862 Gigabit Ethernet Server Adapter (SK-NET GE-SX Volition dual link)                                                                     │

  │   - SK-9871 Gigabit Ethernet Server Adapter (SK-NET GE-ZX)                                                                                        │

  │   - SK-9871 V2.0 Gigabit Ethernet 1000Base-ZX Adapter                                                                                             │

  │   - SK-9872 Gigabit Ethernet Server Adapter (SK-NET GE-ZX dual link)                                                                              │

  │   - SMC EZ Card 1000 (SMC9452TXV.2)                           

```

So you might give it try to see if it works.

Compile as modules. 

Or you can also try to use the sysconnect patch 

----------

